# Lost our Rocky yesterday



## PacifiCats

He was barely 5 years old but loved being outside. When we brought him home as a kitten, we were determined to keep him and his brother safe indoors. But, it quickly became apparent that he was going to lose his little mind if he didn't get some freedom from the inside world. He would meow non-stop and/or pee on our floors. He was neutered. 
So, We started with just letting him have supervised walks outside in our yard but so many times he escaped past us only to come back an hour or two later. Eventually, we realized he needed that freedom permanently. Up until yesterday, he kept a regular schedule of coming in and out during the day and then returning at night to sleep inside. But, on Thursday night, I knew something was wrong. It was midnight and he hadn't returned. By 7am, yesterday, I thought the worst. 
Unfortunately, I was right. Later that afternoon, a neighbor came by knocking on my door. She was holding his collar and asked me if I was missing a cat. She told me he was laying in her neighbors front yard, but looking peaceful. After looking at him (so fifficult), we determined he had been struck by a vehicle. We brought him back and decided to cremate him, just like our last cat, Chloe. 
My boys, who are 11 and 15, are as devastated as I am. It has been a very rough 24 hours and it's hard to think of anything else. The initial shock is subsiding but the extreme sadness comes in waves like a punch to the stomach. 
We miss our sweet friend so much. I just like to think we gave him the best life possible. He loved living recklessly and he was probably having a blast just before he died. I only wish I had a chance to say goodbye.
Look forward to seeing him again in the next phase of my life...


----------



## NebraskaCat

I'm so sorry for you and your family's loss. Take care of each other. RIP Rocky.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

So very sorry to hear this was the 
outcome...
Rocky running free and playing at the Bridge, may you always have sunshine to bask in...
Hugs to you and your family...


----------



## Marcia

I'm so sorry to hear about Rocky's early demise. Yes, I also hope he was having the time of his life his last hours here with us. Peace to you and Rocky; run free little man, no more restrictions or demands on the other side of the Rainbow Bridge!!


----------



## Jetlaya67

I am sorry about your boy Rocky, he was beautiful.


----------



## cat owner again

My heart goes out to you and your family. I had a cat once and when he was confined, he literally lost his will to thrive. Sometimes we can't control all that we would like. I am sure Rocky felt all your love.


----------



## bibiak87

I am so sorry for your loss!

Rest in piece Rocky and enjoy all the bridge has to offer! <3


----------



## Lilykit

Sorry for your loss I hope you and him find peace. He was a pretty cat. I'm sure he's running free now looking down on you and yours. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emilyatl

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was such a handsome boy and it sounds like he had a wonderful life with you and your family.


----------



## howsefrau32

I'm so sorry and know how devastated you and your boys are. But I understand your dilemma. My sister has an orange cat that looks an awful lot like your Rocky, and he could never be made in indoor cat, for the same reasons, he just flat out was losing his mind being inside. 

I think Rocky had a wonderful life being able to be a cat. So sad for you and your family. RIP Rocky.


----------



## zuma

I'm so very sorry for your loss. I know how devastating it is on the whole family. I've also had a cat who wanted out all time. I could not have kept her inside with my sanity intact and she would have hated life. I tried a few times and we were all just miserable. With cats like that we have to accept that it may be a short life, but better short and happy, than a long and miserable one. I'm glad you found out his fate, even if it is so very tragic. Knowing what happened may help you move on, but it will take time. 

He was a beautiful boy, RIP Rocky. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## spirite

I'm so sorry about Rocky. But you gave him the freedom he loved and needed, and I hope you'll focus on the happy memories you have.


----------



## PacifiCats

*Thank you All So Much!*

Your kind words help so much. I'm so glad I posted here and shared Rocky's story. He was kind of a pain to deal with but he was also the sweetest most cuddly cat I ever had. I could pick him up and he would almost fall asleep in my arms every time. The only thing he wanted from life was fun and love. 
I miss him so much. The sadness hits me every once in awhile like a ton of bricks. I can't even tell you the pain I feel when I drive by the spot on my street where he was hit. It's like my soul leaves my body for a few seconds. 

Your support is awesome and I really appreciate it. 
:angel


----------

